# Unique “I don’t want a puppy anymore”



## Sarah Olivia (Oct 1, 2019)

I got a puppy a week ago because I had been wanting one for such a long time. I prepared for every little detail and was totally ready for this little pup. I went to the rescue and found the cutest little guy who seemed very interested in me and I in him! I brought him home to my two other dogs and immediately that spark died. My dogs seemed anxious around him (although they tolerated) and I felt horrible for the inconvenience I placed in their lives by bringing home a 5mo puppy that they were forced to get along with. I had my first two dogs for 3 years and 4 years before adopting my new pup and they are best friends! They are not interested in him at all and just seem to get annoyed which I hear is very common. I have all of the typical overwhelmed new puppy symptoms as well as the overwhelming responsibilities no matter how much I prepared for them. What is different about this situation, is that I have a hard time loving this puppy. He is such a good boy and is easy to train and very snuggly but I just can’t come to love him the way I love my other dogs; especially since they don’t have the same bond with each other. I’m also having a hard time realizing that I won’t be able to spend the same time with my first dogs without my puppy tagging along. Everything is very different than how it used to be and I’m really going to miss the relationship that I had with my other dogs now that I’m spending my entire day watching my pup and monitoring all three of them. I have considered all options for the future and that’s only causing more stress for me. If I really need to I am able to give him to my aunt who is a dog expert and has 10 well-trained dogs that he would get along with very well, but that is a lot to ask of someone. I am very conflicted and I have had many meltdowns and overwhelming stress attacks because of how much my life is changing due to this little guy. Suggestions for any single part of my many problems?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Not anything unique about this post.  Everyone goes through it.Or almost everyone. We see threads like this constantly.

He won't be a puppy forever, and your other dogs will soon forget he was ever not there. Stick with it and read through the puppy support thread, and browse other threads about people with puppy blues, you will soon realize you are not alone and most people get through it just fine.

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/puppy-support-thread.448113/


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

As above.

However, if you truly believe you won’t gel eventually or are able to give him the life he deserves you should contact the rescue in the first instance, not just give him to your aunt.


----------



## Ian246 (Oct 27, 2018)

It’s been a week, that’s all. Give it a bit longer would be my suggestion. However, if you’ve made up your mind, return him to the rescue centre. They can find a home that will also suit his needs, rather than the expedient of giving him to your aunt - who, whether or not she’s a dog expert, may not have the best set up for this particular dog. 
You may actually find that the paperwork you signed at the rescue centre requires you not to just pass the poor dog onto someone else, but that you have to return him to the centre if you give him up; that’s often (perhaps always) the case in the U.K., but I don’t know where you are.


----------



## Biggles50 (Oct 5, 2019)

Check with the Rescue Centre.

Many have terms and conditions applied to the extent that the animal cannot be re-homed without the approval of the Rescue Centre.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Give him back to the rescue.

If you aunt really wants him she can contact them and go through the procedures.

As has already been said, most dogs, although adopted, remain the property of the rescue organisation.


----------

